# Michelin EasyGrip



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, 

I go skiing next week and am looking to replace my chains for the Easygrip Composite chains. Reading through the instructions i found the right ones for my tyres, and when i have read the leaflet on line and it recommends when using them on camping car that you purchase 2 sets so all four wheels are covered> I think this is excessive...

Any thoughts????


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess it is to stop the heavily loaded rear axle from sliding sideways?


----------

